# Croc Monitor



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Finally after years of waiting I got my first croc monitor. 

Picked up a 4 1/2 ft croc monitor a few weeks ago, not sure of the sex but full tail, all claws, and great colors. Has a decent temperament as well defensive but far from aggressive. 

Anyone else have exsperence with these guys?

Eric


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

theres a thread called monitors and tegus in lizards id try there cause there not dwa


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

sounds sweet, any pics yet?


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

where u manage to get that from?


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

very nice you,ll av to put some pics up i have a pair but will not breed lol


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

We also have a pair we acquired through an Essex shop. Both stunning but very defensive! Will put pictures up onto our website for its launch on the 01.06.09.  

Vicki x


----------

